# Need suggestions for ripping 4" PVC pipe in half



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I need to create short sections of "half pipe" for drainage through a pin on curb.

Figured I would cut the pipe to manageable lengths (about 6" or maybe double length 12"), then rip on the bandsaw.

Use a V shaped sled to cut them?

Ideas?

Use a wide resaw blade, 3 tpi narrow blade (1/4")??

Any suggestions welcome, other than get someone else to do it… 

I have a 16HD Laguna bandsaw to rip on, so I'm thinking it should be relatively quick job, anybody see any problems?

Thanks.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Randy,

You may want to check out the blog by our fellow LJ and gentlefriend Patron at:

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/16636

He built a sweet jig - simple, functional, and elegant - to cut full lengths of PVC into rain gutters. You could probably pare it down and use a modification of Patron's idea!


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Whenever I've considered doing this sort of cut I get concerned that the pipe might rotate on me. What about putting the pipe on end? Maybe not so easy to get perfectly half pieces, but maybe that's close enough?


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Make a V sled and use the mitre tack to run it in.Clamp your pipe into the sled and no worries about twisting.
Good luck.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! I will build the sled tonight and hopefully look like a hero tomorrow… 

We need about 60 pieces, so that's 30 @ 6" ripped in half. They need to be the same, so I have to get it right. I don't think I can be real accurate cutting them on end, but maybe.

Will post pics if it works well.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This is one of those projects where taking the time to make a really good sled/jig is the hardest part and the most important part.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Table Saw with a fence. Afix a square block to one end of the PVC to keep it from rotating and only cut one side at a time.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

FYI watch out for static electricity, I was cutting PVC pipe with an angle grinder one time and got a pretty nice shock, not enough to do any real damage, but enough to startle me when I was not expecting it and make me drop the tool.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Guess my thought was a bandsaw rather than a table saw. Dang, always wrong! Lol


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I am finished! I appreciate all the input!

I first crosscut the pipe to 12" lengths.

Made a sled with 2 V shaped cleats, facing each other 12 1/4" apart. Dropped in the 12" pipe, ran it on the table saw next to the fence, flipped the pipe over and lined the cut up with a 90 mark from the bottom of the V. Ran it through the second time, and I had perfect halves.

Took them all back to the bandsaw, made another sled to hold the halves, set the fence 5 7/8 away, and cut them all to exact length.

Only thing is, my shop stinks now from the plastic smell…


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Always more than one way to skin a…. well, you know the rest. Great pic shopguyrl, that's a great tool; what type of wood is that? ;-)


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey guys I need to do the same thing as Randy but don't get the idea of the jig he explained can someone help me see the trees thru the forest? His solution is posted in #9 post. Thanks Pat


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I could draw it for you easier than explain it I think. See if this helps…










Its a crude drawing, but I have to get to work, if you need a better one, PM me and I will try to help!

The long line through the sketch is where the blade cuts, it put this sled against the fence and raised the blade enough to cut through the pipe. 
The 90 degree line is to reference after your first cut - clear like mud?

It did stink up my shop…


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Randy, I pretty sure I got it now. I had the "v" groove completely different in my head yours are just applied pieces to another piece of wood. Thanks buddy


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Try a length of wood with double stick tape to hold the PVC. Run the whole thing through the band saw.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Great idea. Your drawing is like a mini crosscut sled with the "V" added.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Pat, hope it works for you!

Yes Greg, exactly. Guess I could have said that too…


----------



## jeth (Aug 18, 2010)

I would go finer than 3tpi if you have it, you might find a coarser pitch will catch. Either the square block on the end or a v shaped jig with some wedges to hold it down would work nicely.


----------

